# Temp Ordner verlagern?



## Kajotex (18. Januar 2004)

Ist es möglich den temp Ordner auf eine andere Partition zu verlagern?
Mein C Platte ist voll und ich habe nirgends möglichkeiten programme auf andere platten zu verscheiben! Nun möchte ich den temp ordner auf ne andere partition verschieben damit dich wieder damit arbeiten kann (bzw bestimmte programme ) also ist das irgentwie möglich?


----------



## derGugi (19. Januar 2004)

halllo

eventuell reicht es schon aus, wenn du die Umgebunbsvariable anpasst. Das kannst du entweder mit Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz und dann Umgebungsvariablen oder Start, Ausführen, cmd und dort set TEMP=d:\temp und set TMP=d:\temp. mit echo %TEMP% kannst du dann schauen, ob es übernommen wurde. Ob auch dieses Temp verwendet wird, kannst du z.B. mit einem ZIP Programm testen. Denn temporär sollte es die Dateien dort hin extrahieren.


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Januar 2004)

Ja, das ist möglich.
Erstelle auf einer anderen Partition einen Ordner namens Temp (oder anderer Name), dann gehe über Rechtsklick auf das Arbeitsplatzicon -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen und gib hier den neuen Pfad zum Temp Ordner an.

*Edit*
Da war noch einer am Schreiben.


----------



## Kajotex (19. Januar 2004)

Ich danke euch beiden


----------

